# [Achat cartegraphique]Ati est-ce une bonne option maintenant

## SiOu

Voila je compte m'acheter une nouvelle carte graphique , et donc jhéiste entre la gerforce 8800gtx, geforce 8800gts 640 ou la nouvelle ATI HD2900 , apperement niveau potentiel sous windows L'ati lemporte , mais voila étant passé par une ati raedon 9800pro a l'époque ( 2003 - 2004 )je connais les déboires des drivers ATI tant niveaux fiabilités que performance ... ( J'ai actuellement une nivdia geforce 6800 et je nai rien a reproché a nvidia au niveau des drivers et de son nvidia-setting )

Est-ce que maaintenant cela a-til vraiment évolué , les drivers sont-il fiable ? supporte til fusion-compiz sans acro (comme pour ma carte actuelle ) ? les performances dans les jeux sont elle devenu raisonnable ( pas envi d'avoir une carte graphique à 250€ qui tourne comme une geforce 2 mx parce les drivers sont moisie ).

Donc voila tant de question sans réponse , j'espere que vous pourrez m'éclairer

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour moi la préférence pour ATI est claire. Ce fil t'intéressera grandement. Côté performance, ne manque pas cette étude.

Quoi qu'il en soit, on peut s'attendre à une nette amélioration du pilote ATI d'ici peu grâce à l'ouverture des spécifications permettant à n'importe qui dans la communauté de plancher sur une utilisation optimale de ces cartes.

----------

## kwenspc

+1 Magic Banana!

(euh j'ai eu une 9800 pro je l'ai utilisé à pouvoir jouer à doom3 et consors... loin devant une geforce mx donc  :Razz:  )

----------

## SiOu

Oui mais il me semble que pour le moment seule les données 2D ont été ouverte non ? faudrat il attendre 1 ans pour avoir la liberation des spécification 3D ?

Et je lachete principalement pour pouvoir y jouer avec Ut 3 et ennemy territory : Quakes wars sur mon 22Pouce ( sachant que la résolution natif du 22 pouce est 1680*1050 ) . Donc si je dois attendre 1 ans pour pouvoir y jouer dans des conditions raissonnables, ca me fairait chier.

Ensuite a lepoque ou javais ma 9800pro jouer a doom3 sur windows ou sous linux c'était le jour et la nuit ( sous windiws 1280*1024 sans acro detail a fond sous linux 1024*768 avec quelques freez ) et je parle meme pas la galere pour installer les drivers.

----------

## kwenspc

Choisir Ati c'est aussi une question "ethique" (oui je sais le mot est ptet un peu fort), je veux dire du point de vue open-source. 

Après si tu t'en tapes de ces considérations et que seul pour toi compte l'investissement pour un truc qui marche tout suite, now et sans se prendre (un ti poil la tête) bon ben je sais pas trop quoi te dire. Ça fait super longtemps que j'ai pas utilisé d'nvidia. Ce que je sais en revanche c'est que j'ai toujours réussis à arriver à mes fins avec des Ati. Dernièrement j'ai joué à s.t.a.l.k.e.r sous wine avec...nickel.

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, pour ma part, j'ai eu seulement 3 ati dans ma vie et une GEforce  :Smile: 

Présentement j'utilise sur mon vieux coucou une ATI 9600 PRO et sur mon Thinkpad T60P c'est une ATI Firegl V5250...et ça fonctionne #1

Par contre, si tu veux faire du HD, je sais pas si les GEForce sont HD. Dans le temps, les ALL In Wonder étaient les meilleurs sur le marché  :Smile: 

À mon avis, c'est juste une question de goût, les ATI et les Nvidia, je pense que c'est pas mal la même chose.

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> À mon avis, c'est juste une question de goût, les ATI et les Nvidia, je pense que c'est pas mal la même chose.

 

Carrément pas. La grosse diff: le hardware Ati  est meilleur que celui d'nvidia, la partie software est moins bonne par contre (mais ils se rattrappent).

Le truc c'est qu'ati a des technologies différentes de calculs et de rendus. Nvidia, pour réussir à balancer bcp de fps, triche sur le rendu, (algos qui font bcp plus d'approximation etc...) tandis que chez Ati ils recherchent bcp plus la qualité du rendu que la rapidité de ce dernier (ce qui ne les empèches pas d'avoir de très bonnes perfs). Pas étonnant que les gamers choisissent en général ATI (d'autant que le Crossfire hardware pown complètement le sli...). Bon après les drivers en effet font que ces attraits matériel sont pas utilisés sous leur meilleur jour.

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   À mon avis, c'est juste une question de goût, les ATI et les Nvidia, je pense que c'est pas mal la même chose. 
> 
> Carrément pas. La grosse diff: le hardware Ati  est meilleur que celui d'nvidia, la partie software est moins bonne par contre (mais ils se rattrappent).

 Justement, c'est ce qui les ramène au même niveau de performances. C'est quand même dommage d'avoir du super matos et ne pas pouvoir l'exploiter pleinement. Du coup la communauté attend beaucoup de l'ouverture des spécifications des ATIs ...

Moi j'attends aussi de voir la réaction de Nvidia à ce sujet : le caméléon exploite pleinement ses cartes en gardant ses sources fermées. Le fait d'ouvrir ses spécifications ne lui fera vraisemblablement pas gagner autre chose que de la sympathie vis à vis du monde "opensource". Il sera contraint de se mettre à niveau question performances ou risquer de lâcher prise ... Wait & See

----------

## Temet

Moi ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que tu sois pleinement satisfait de ta NVidia mais que tu veuilles prendre une ATI que tu ne pourras pas exploiter avant des mois (et pas 2... mais beaucoup plus).

Après cracher sur NVidia qui est un des rares constructeurs à faire des pilotes d'un niveau de performance plus ou moins similaire à Windows, qui essaye de suivre les évolutions de Xorg, qui prend généralement assez rapidement en compte les dernières cartes... et qui s'est cassé le cul à développer le texture2pixmap pour que ces messieurs fans de eye-candy puissent utiliser Compiz dans les meilleures conditions (je vous rappelle qu'au début lire une vidéo avec Compiz avec autre chose qu'une NVidia, c'était pas gagné) ... enfin bref, je trouve ça fort en gueule!

La communauté se plaint que les constructeurs ne font jamais de driver pour le matos, mais quand un constructeur se casse le cul à le faire, elle n'est pas contente non plus.

Moi j'aimerais savoir combien de personnes dans cette communauté qui compte quelques milliers d'utilisateurs va:

1/ décortiquer tout le code du driver AMD;

2/ y participer.

Voilà, c'était mon coup de gueule contre les barbus!

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que tu sois pleinement satisfait de ta NVidia mais que tu veuilles prendre une ATI que tu ne pourras pas exploiter avant des mois (et pas 2... mais beaucoup plus).

 

La version 8.41 du pilote ATI affiche des performances qui n'ont rien à voir avec ce qui était le quotidien des utilisateurs d'ATI jusque là :

 *www.phoronix.com wrote:*   

> Whether you are using a Radeon X300 purchased a few years ago or the Radeon X1950PRO, the 8.41 driver is noticeably faster. How much faster? In many cases it is about 50% faster while in some configurations it may go as high as 90% or more. In fact, in some benchmarks the Mobility Radeon X300 was over 10x faster! But you will need to read all of the articles to find out all of the details.

 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi j'aimerais savoir combien de personnes dans cette communauté qui compte quelques milliers d'utilisateurs va:
> 
> 1/ décortiquer tout le code du driver AMD;
> 
> 2/ y participer.
> ...

 

Il ne faut pas décortiquer tout le code de son système GNU/Linux pour pouvoir profiter des libertés qu'il apporte ! Un non informaticien devrait exiger du Logiciel Libre tout autant que le geek. C'est une question éthique comme l'écrivait kwenspc. Le fait que certains (même les "seules" quelques dizaines de personnes qui travaillent déjà sur les pilotes libres) dans la communauté libre s'intéressent au code des pilotes ATI assure à tous les utilisateurs l'absence de spyware/bridage/etc., promet une meilleure intégration avec Linux/Xorg, et d'une manière générale assure des pilotes de bien meilleur qualité.

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> La communauté se plaint que les constructeurs ne font jamais de driver pour le matos, mais quand un constructeur se casse le cul à le faire, elle n'est pas contente non plus.

 

C'est des specs plus que des drivers que la communauté demande. Regarde du côté d'OpenBSD par exemple, les drivers ne sont développés qu'à partir des specs (obtenues par la voie normale et légale, ou à défaut par reverse engineering), mais pas de hack bancale et ou de driver proprio dont le fonctionnement est inconnu. La construction d'un système stable, la maitrise de son matos, et la sécurité passent par là.

----------

## Temet

Et d'un coup vous idolatrez un constructeur qui n'en a rien à foutre de vous depuis la nuit des temps plutot que celui qui se souciait un minimum de vous.

Ah, c'est beau le libre... Donnez des sources et des specs et la communauté oublie que vous l'avez ignorée pendant tant d'années.

----------

## yoyo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Après cracher sur NVidia qui est un des rares constructeurs à faire des pilotes d'un niveau de performance plus ou moins similaire à Windows, qui essaye de suivre les évolutions de Xorg, qui prend généralement assez rapidement en compte les dernières cartes... et qui s'est cassé le cul à développer le texture2pixmap pour que ces messieurs fans de eye-candy puissent utiliser Compiz dans les meilleures conditions (je vous rappelle qu'au début lire une vidéo avec Compiz avec autre chose qu'une NVidia, c'était pas gagné) ... enfin bref, je trouve ça fort en gueule!

   :Shocked: 

Je ne vois personne "cracher sur NVidia" ici ... Ou alors j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous.

D'un côté on a NVidia qui est (un peu) moins bon en hard mais se rattrape niveau drivers en supportant les dernières features (voir en en apportant de nouvelles) et de l'autre ATI, meilleure en hard mais dont les pilotes sont (étaient ??) médiocres (sous GNU/Linux tout du moins).

La solution pour ATI, plutôt que de se "casser le cul" à suivre le développement des applis/abi/api opensources (xorg, compiz etc.) comme tu dis, est de prendre le parti d'ouvrir ses spécifications pour "profiter" des "petites mains" qui le feront pour elle.

Personnellement, je trouve que tous les utilisateurs GNU/Linux sont gagnants : le support des cartes graphiques va en s'améliorant et c'est tant mieux ! Peut-être qu'on verra davantage de jeux sur notre plateforme préférée du coup (le rêve est permis).

Maintenant et je le redis, j'attends de voir la réaction de NVidia : leurs pilotes sont très bons mais ils risquent de se faire "rattraper" sur ce point par ATI. Quel va être leur réaction ?? Ouvrir leurs spécifications en supposant qu'une majorité d'utilisateurs GNU/Linux utilise ses produits (ce qui ne serait que justice puisqu'il supporte cette plateforme mieux et depuis plus longtemps). L'objectif dans ce cas étant de "couper l'herbe sous le pied" à ATI en récupérant une bonne part des "petites mains" prêtent à développer un pilote graphique libre. Ou alors faire un effort au niveau hard pour équilibrer la balance niveau performances lorsque les pilotes ATI seront au point en conservant leur modèle de pilote fermé ??? Ce cas implique un effort supplémentaire de la part de NVidia puisqu'il aura tout à faire "seul".

Wait & See. Mais on est dans une période charnière, donc par nature particulièrement intéressante.

Enjoy !

----------

## Temet

Sans vouloir être pessimiste, un truc aussi lourd qu'un driver graphique, qui doit en plus supporter un bon nombre de GPU... il ne sera pas fait en deux mois.

Je souhaite aux utilisateurs d'ATI qu'ils aient un bon driver, mais moi j'attends aucune réaction d'NVidia. Qu'ils continuent à me faire de bons drivers et je serai content!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et d'un coup vous idolatrez un constructeur qui n'en a rien à foutre de vous depuis la nuit des temps plutot que celui qui se souciait un minimum de vous.
> 
> Ah, c'est beau le libre... Donnez des sources et des specs et la communauté oublie que vous l'avez ignorée pendant tant d'années.

 

T'oublies que ce n'est plus ATI, mais AMD. Et AMD a beaucoup bougé pour le libre lui.

----------

## kwenspc

Ati? Sortiront jamais de drivers... 

Ati? Amélioreront jamais leur drivers...

Ati? Seront pas capables de tenir leur promesses de faire une release tous les 2 mois...

Ati? Fileront pas leur specs...

Ati/Communauté? Sortiront jamais de drivers rapidement...* 

Marrant comme l'histoire à donné tord aux sceptiques au sujet d'Ati.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Va bien falloir que tu t'avoues vaincus Temet, tu verras  :Laughing: 

*: Novell a sorti en moins d'1 mois un driver 2D pour radeon, c'est certes pas complet (loin de là) mais c'est un début.

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et d'un coup vous idolatrez un constructeur qui n'en a rien à foutre de vous depuis la nuit des temps plutot que celui qui se souciait un minimum de vous.
> 
> Ah, c'est beau le libre... Donnez des sources et des specs et la communauté oublie que vous l'avez ignorée pendant tant d'années.

 

Je pense que tu ne comprends pas très bien le discours de ceux qui te répondent, tout du moins la partie "pourquoi aujourd'hui nous sommes supporters d'ATI/AMD après avoir dit que c'était les plus mauvais".

Déjà, si un constructeur s'est foutu de la communauté en restant fermé au possible et que du jour au lendemain il change radicalement sa position pour être ouvert au possible, alors je serai le premier à applaudir des 2 mains. Je ne vois pas où est le problème surtout que les personnes comme moi qui applaudissent aujourd'hui pouvaient être les premières à dénoncer la situation passée. Ne pas agir de la sorte, ce serait faire preuve de patriotisme non pas national mais affilié à un constructeur informatique. Ce qui est très "bête" comme comportement pour moi ce serait de condamner la démarche d'ATI/AMD sous prétexte du passé. Pour moi il n'y aucun problème avec cette approche et si on me pose la question aujourd'hui, qui je préfère entre AMD/ATI et Nvidia, je répondrai sans ambiguïté AMD/ATI et non Nvidia. La réponse aurait été différente en juin par exemple. 

En gros j'ai du mal à comprendre comment tu peux reprocher aux gens qui ont ce type de raisonnement qui pour moi est le meilleur possible. Ce qui prime ce n'est pas la marque, ce sont les actes de la marque. Je trouve ça mieux que ton attitude de "fan" d'une marque. Et comme il a été dit, personne ne crache sur Nvidia ni ne revient sur ses paroles passées. Il s'agit de faire le constat pour aujourd'hui et pour l'avenir.

Alors oui, c'est beau le libre ! D'ailleurs c'est clair que pour toi le "libre" n'a pas vraiment de sens, en tout cas pas celui d'utilisateur libre. Mais ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour se moquer de ceux qui suivent des idées plutot qu'une compagnie.

Pour la question initiale, si la finalité de l'utilisation de la carte vidéo c'est le jeu 3D avec les dernières nouveautés, la plateforme la plus adaptée aujourd'hui c'est Microsoft Windows, surtout sur un ordinateur portable. Donc personnellement je te conseille Microsoft Windows si tu veux une expérience au top. Maintenant si tu es prêt à dépendre de la sortie des pilotes de Nvidia sous Linux cela peut être une solution.

----------

## yoyo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Sans vouloir être pessimiste, un truc aussi lourd qu'un driver graphique, qui doit en plus supporter un bon nombre de GPU... il ne sera pas fait en deux mois.
> 
> Je souhaite aux utilisateurs d'ATI qu'ils aient un bon driver, mais moi j'attends aucune réaction d'NVidia. Qu'ils continuent à me faire de bons drivers et je serai content! 

 Perso, j'espère qu'NVidia ne se contentera pas de ça ... Car s'il attend de se faire rattraper au niveau soft par son concurrent principal sans réagir il risque de disparaitre; et là, ça sera mauvais pour nous autres utilisateurs : les progrès impressionnants des GPUs et des cartes graphiques sont bien dus à la concurrence féroce entre ces deux marques qui se partagent à part à peu près égale le marché.

Enfin, on s'éloigne du sujet là.

Mon point de vue : si tu veux une carte graphique immédiatement et entièrement opérationnelle choisi une NVidia. Si tu veux encourager AMD/ATI dans leur changement radical de position vis à vis du Libre (et pour cela devoir patienter pour pouvoir utiliser pleinement ton investissement) choisi une AMD/ATI.

Mon avis perso : mettre 250€ dans une carte graphique c'est jeter l'argent par les fenêtres ! Pour ce prix là, achète plutôt une "Wii" ...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Mon avis perso : mettre 250€ dans une carte graphique c'est jeter l'argent par les fenêtres ! Pour ce prix là, achète plutôt une "Wii" ...  

 

J'ai 2-3 de mes amis qui sont des hardcore gamer et ils viennent de s'acheter une Xbox-360, car ils disent que les jeux sur PC, c'est finit.

Ça vaut pas la peine de payer 300-400$ pour une carte vidéo, quand on peut avoir une machine dédié aux jeux comme un Ps3 ou une Xbox et on est certain qu'on va pouvoir jouer au maximum des performances de la console.

C'est plate à dire, mais ça semble s'en aller vers cette optique au Québec en tout cas, selon les forums que je visite régulièrement.

----------

## Temet

Ouais mais en France on précaunise la Wii qui innove au lieu de tout miser sur la puissance   :Laughing: 

----------

## Untux

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Mon avis perso : mettre 250€ dans une carte graphique c'est jeter l'argent par les fenêtres ! Pour ce prix là, achète plutôt une "Wii" ...  :mrgreen: 
> 
> J'ai 2-3 de mes amis qui sont des hardcore gamer et ils viennent de s'acheter une Xbox-360, car ils disent que les jeux sur PC, c'est finit.
> 
> Ça vaut pas la peine de payer 300-400$ pour une carte vidéo, quand on peut avoir une machine dédié aux jeux comme un Ps3 ou une Xbox et on est certain qu'on va pouvoir jouer au maximum des performances de la console.
> ...

 

Ouais... du pain et des jeux, livrés sur un joli petit cheval de Troie. Au fait, les tondus contre les barbus... ça ferait un bon jeu non ?

----------

## nykos

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Perso, j'espère qu'NVidia ne se contentera pas de ça ... Car s'il attend de se faire rattraper au niveau soft par son concurrent principal sans réagir il risque de disparaitre; et là, ça sera mauvais pour nous autres utilisateurs 

 

en même temps il faut préciser que le pourcentage d'utilisateurs sous Linux est encore faible par rapport à Windows, donc ils risquent pas de disparaitre en ayant des mauvais drivers pour Linux

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais mais en France on précaunise la Wii qui innove au lieu de tout miser sur la puissance  

 

Ouais, j'ai lu dans le journal le Soleil de Québec  :Smile:  Les ventes de Wii c'est vraiment impressionnant en Europe et surtout en France:) Nintendo fait des records de vente.

----------

## SiOu

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Sans vouloir être pessimiste, un truc aussi lourd qu'un driver graphique, qui doit en plus supporter un bon nombre de GPU... il ne sera pas fait en deux mois.
> 
> Je souhaite aux utilisateurs d'ATI qu'ils aient un bon driver, mais moi j'attends aucune réaction d'NVidia. Qu'ils continuent à me faire de bons drivers et je serai content!  Perso, j'espère qu'NVidia ne se contentera pas de ça ... Car s'il attend de se faire rattraper au niveau soft par son concurrent principal sans réagir il risque de disparaitre; et là, ça sera mauvais pour nous autres utilisateurs : les progrès impressionnants des GPUs et des cartes graphiques sont bien dus à la concurrence féroce entre ces deux marques qui se partagent à part à peu près égale le marché.
> 
> Enfin, on s'éloigne du sujet là.
> ...

 

J'ai deja une wii   :Very Happy: 

Mais bon c'est pas sur une Wii que tu vas trouver un bon Enemy territory : Quake Wars ou un Unreal 3 qui te fera perdre des centaines dheure a essayer de pulvériser tes potes sur le net avec ton clavié et la souris , pour moi c'est carrement deux domaines différent la wii et les jeux pc , je ne pense pas quils ce battent sur le meme ségment.

Ensuite c'est clair et nette que la Wii avec les potes ca poutre sa maman   :Razz: 

Pour en revenir au sujet jai peur que amd ne donne les spécifications 3d que dans un an et que voila je ne puisse profiter pleinement de ma carte graphique achete la peaux du cul que un an après ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Mon point de vue : si tu veux une carte graphique immédiatement et entièrement opérationnelle choisi une NVidia. Si tu veux encourager AMD/ATI dans leur changement radical de position vis à vis du Libre (et pour cela devoir patienter pour pouvoir utiliser pleinement ton investissement) choisi une AMD/ATI.

 

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> Pour en revenir au sujet jai peur que amd ne donne les spécifications 3d que dans un an et que voila je ne puisse profiter pleinement de ma carte graphique achete la peaux du cul que un an après ...

 

Je trouve cela particulièrement curieux d'écrire qu'il faut attendre 1 an avant d'avoir de bonnes performances alors même que les derniers pilotes propriétaires (puisque vous semblez préférer les framerates à votre liberté) ont apporté un énorme gain (cf. ces tests) et qu'AMD a déjà assuré que Aiglx sera supporté dès le prochain pilote qui sortira d'ici un mois.

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouais mais en France on précaunise la Wii qui innove au lieu de tout miser sur la puissance 
> 
> Ouais, j'ai lu dans le journal le Soleil de Québec  Les ventes de Wii c'est vraiment impressionnant en Europe et surtout en France:) Nintendo fait des records de vente.
> ...

 

Bah Nintendo a tout simplement dépassé kro$oft et $ony et ce mondialement je crois (la news a du passer sur slashdot il y a peu). (et c'est surtout l'un des seuls à faire de VRAIS bénéfices sur la console elle même)

Sinon pour revenir au sujet, il me semble avoir lu (ou alors j'ai fumé) qu'AMD/Ati s'engagerait à filer les specs pour la D dans pas si longtemps que ça (surement pas 1 an).

Mon avis (ça vaut ce que ça vaut), ils vont voir déjà si le fait d'avoir sorti les specs D vont permettrent rapidement un driver 2D open-source, meilleur que leur driver proprio. Si c'est le cas là à mon avis il parieront sur l'open-source encore pour la D. Sinon... 

Fin bref, wait & see.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, je plussoie les gens qui relativise la durée avant l'arrivée d'un driver opensource fonctionnel pour toutes les cartes ATI. 1 an me semble un minimum pour un driver complet (3D basique comprise).

Et je plussoie l'idée d'une nvidia pour jouer sous Linux, aucun doute là dessus.

Ceci dit, jouer sous linux... Mouais, on en reparle dans 1-2 ans.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ceci dit, jouer sous linux... Mouais, on en reparle dans 1-2 ans.

 

Carrément, il y a de quoi se faire du soucis. Toutes les boîtes ne jurent que par DirectX10 et même ID software vient de lacher OpenGL pour son dernier moteur. 

Le seul truc qui marche bien actuellement ce sont les jeux libres avce moteur 3D libres... mais qui ont de toutes manières (et c'est compréhensible vu la somme de travail que cela représente, le temps et l'argent) 5 ans de retard sinon plus.

Être gamer et tourner sous Linux... ça reste encore de l'Utopie. (à moins d'avoir une bête de course et d'utiliser la virtualisation pour avoir un ouinouin)

----------

## DuF

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Mon point de vue : si tu veux une carte graphique immédiatement et entièrement opérationnelle choisi une NVidia. Si tu veux encourager AMD/ATI dans leur changement radical de position vis à vis du Libre (et pour cela devoir patienter pour pouvoir utiliser pleinement ton investissement) choisi une AMD/ATI. 
> 
>  *SiOu wrote:*   Pour en revenir au sujet jai peur que amd ne donne les spécifications 3d que dans un an et que voila je ne puisse profiter pleinement de ma carte graphique achete la peaux du cul que un an après ... 
> 
> Je trouve cela particulièrement curieux d'écrire qu'il faut attendre 1 an avant d'avoir de bonnes performances alors même que les derniers pilotes propriétaires (puisque vous semblez préférer les framerates à votre liberté) ont apporté un énorme gain (cf. ces tests) et qu'AMD a déjà assuré que Aiglx sera supporté dès le prochain pilote qui sortira d'ici un mois.

 

Je suis complètement d'accord avec toi, j'ai l'impression qu'il est difficile de faire quitter une image à une entreprise et que même les faits parfois n'arrivent pas à faire disparaitre. Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi, Novell avait déjà bossé 2 mois avant tout le monde sur les pilotes, il est clair que ça va avancé à bonne allure et bien plus vite que ce que beaucoup pensent. Par contre, là où je serai plus nuancé, c'est l'intégration des pilotes dans Xorg.

Mais de toute façon, pendant que nous on se gratte la nouille   :Laughing:  il y a des mecs (des vrais avec ce qu'il faut là où il faut   :Wink:  ) qui sont en train de bosser comme des fous pour nous pondre des pilotes 3D du feu de dieu. Ma boule de Crystal m'annonce une bonne nouvelle avant Noël (2007, je précise sinon on aurait eu droit aux éternelles bonnes blagues   :Twisted Evil:  )

Reste plus qu'à en rediscuter dans un peu moins de 3 mois !

----------

## Temet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   
> 
> Ceci dit, jouer sous linux... Mouais, on en reparle dans 1-2 ans. 
> 
> Carrément, il y a de quoi se faire du soucis. Toutes les boîtes ne jurent que par DirectX10 et même ID software vient de lacher OpenGL pour son dernier moteur. 
> ...

 

La dernière fois que j'ai lu des infos la dessus, ID Software démentait formellement ne plus développer pour OpenGL. Ils disaient que ce n'était pas parce qu'ils développaient un jeu sous DirectX 10 qu'il n'y aurait pas un mode OpenGL, comme ça a toujours été le cas.

Après, si toutes les boites se tournent vers DirectX... y a ptet qu'il est plus performant. Y a pas les mêmes moyens derrière c'est sûr mais la survie d'OpenGL m'inquiète s'il n'est plus utilisé dans les jeux :/.

Pour parler CG, j'ai acheté une Leadtek 7600 GT AGP (oui oui, AGP... c'est ma dernière CG sur mon PC (tite larme)). J'ai éteint le PC, débranché la 6600 GT mourante, branché la 7600 GT et démarré le PC... et j'ai rien eu d'autre à faire  :Very Happy: .

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai aussi rajouté une carte PCI>USB2 qui a marché sans que je ne fasse rien du tout.

Concernant la 6600GT, je n'ai pas compris pourquoi elle marchait très bien dans les jeux (UT2004, Doom3...) ou je pouvais jouer des heures mais le pc freezait avec un screensaver 3D ou la composition de l'affichage.

En cherchant un peu, j'ai vu que c'était un bug répandu sur ce type de carte (quelque soit l'OS) car elles ne sont pas réellement AGP mais qu'une sorte de chip fait la gateway PCIe > AGP et que c'est plantogène.

La 7600GT marche nickel dans les jeux... maintenant je prie pour que mon port AGP ne me prive pas définitivement de la composition de l'affichage.

Après tout, d'ici... euh, beaucoup de mois, kwin devrait le gérer nativement, sans Compiz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> La dernière fois que j'ai lu des infos la dessus, ID Software démentait formellement ne plus développer pour OpenGL. Ils disaient que ce n'était pas parce qu'ils développaient un jeu sous DirectX 10 qu'il n'y aurait pas un mode OpenGL, comme ça a toujours été le cas.
> 
> Après, si toutes les boites se tournent vers DirectX... y a ptet qu'il est plus performant. Y a pas les mêmes moyens derrière c'est sûr mais la survie d'OpenGL m'inquiète s'il n'est plus utilisé dans les jeux :/.

 

T'inquiète, opengl n'est pas encore près de mourir : certes les jeux sous wiwi sont souvent développés sous directX (en plus avec la merde qu'ils ont pondu pour l'exécution des instructions openGL via surcouche directX...), mais certaines consoles ne gèrent pas directX, donc opengl obligé pour porter sur ces consoles (dans le genre, la PS3 utilise un openGL légèrement dérivé de openGL-ES).

Et dans le milieu pro, ben directX c'est direct poubelle, sans openGL, point de salut.

OpenGL a encore de beaux jours devant lui  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Encore un article pointant les progrès actuels des performances des pilotes GNU/Linux pour les cartes ATI R500 et R600 grâce à la publications des spécifications (qui continue).

----------

